# Seit wann gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen 4K und UHD??



## PcGamer512 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich musste gerade wieder feststellen wie wenig Ahnung die Reporter von NTV Ahnung von Technik haben.

Da gabs einen Ratgeber zu Fernsehen für Weihnachten und die Frau meinte es git ja Smarte Fernseher ( Smart TV) sowie 4K oder 'UHD???

Hab ich da was verpasst oder gibts echt einen Unterschied zwischen 4K und UHD?


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2014)

Nö......aber lass mal gut sein, den Tag haben sie auch erklärt: "Der Hobbit wurde dank einer neuartigen Technik mit 48 Bildern pro Sekunde gedreht, *dadurch wird das Bild noch hochauflösender*!"


----------



## PcGamer512 (15. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nö......aber lass mal gut sein, den Tag haben sie auch erklärt: "Der Hobbit wurde dank einer neuartigen Technik mit 48 Bildern pro Sekunde gedreht, *dadurch wird das Bild noch hochauflösender*!"



Ok danke für die Info ich dachte schon ich hätte irgendetwas verpasst


----------



## Hatuja (15. Dezember 2014)

Nun, ja und nein.
UHD ist die Auflösung 3840 × 2160, also jeweils die doppelte horizontale und vertikale Pixel-Anzahl von FullHD (1080p).
Richtiges 4K wäre eigentlich 4096 × 2304. Irgendwann hat die Consumer Electronics Association dann aber beschlossen 4K und UHD unter der Auflösung 3840 x 2160 gleichzusetzen.
Somit ist eigentlich immer, wenn man von 4K und UHD redet, 3840 × 2160 gemeint. Bei älteren oder "nicht-Consumer"-Geräten kann mit 4K aber auch 4096 × 2304 gemeint sein.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich noch nie von gehört, so mal UHD-2, also 8k, ja auch "nur" 7680 × 4320 darstellt.


----------



## Ryle (15. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn die in der Sendung wahrscheinlich nur Blödsinn erzählt haben gibt es generell schon einen Unterschied zwischen 4K und UHD. Nur hat sich aus irgendeinem merkwürdigen und bescheuerten Grund 4K als Bezeichnung für die UHD Auflösung eingebürgert.

UHD = 3840 × 2160
4K nativ = 4096 × 2160

Beides sind übrigens Industrie Standards, also ist es im Grunde genommen falsch einen UHD TV als 4K TV zu bezeichnen, da diese in der Regel eben nur mit 3840 × 2160 auflösen. 4K wurde ursprünglich als Kino Standard entwickelt und DCI 4K Projektoren lösen dementsprechend auf, gibt aber auch ein paar Monitore mit der Auflösung.


----------



## Superwip (15. Dezember 2014)

Die Sache ist gar nicht so einfach!

Geschichte:

Alles fing mit "2k" an. Die DCI (Digital Cinema Initiatives) einigten sich ~2002 auf diesen Auflösungsbereich um digitale Kinoprojektoren zu vereinheitlichen. Als langfristige Option wurde bereits damals eine Verdoppelung der (linearen) Auflösung auf 4k überlegt.

Mit "2k" sind Bildauflösungen gemeint welche horizontal ungefähr (!) 2000 (2k) Pixelspalten besitzen. Da es im Kino verschiedene Bildformate gibt einigte sich die Kamera- und Projektorindustrie auf eine Referenzauflösung von 2048x1080 Pixel. Die DCI selbst legte sich auf 1998x1080 (1,85:1) ODER 2048x858 (Cinemascope) als Referenzauflösungen für 2k fest.

Von dieser Auflösung ausgehend wird das jewelige Bildformat des Films entweder durch eine anamorphe Optik (-> rechteckige Pixel) oder "schwarze Balken" erreicht. Vereinzelt wurden auch Geräte gebaut deren Bildsensor oder Microdisplay nativ mit einem anderen Bildformat arbeitet insbesondere für IMAX mit 2048 × 1530 was aber ebenfalls als 2k bezeichnet wird.

Für "4k" wurde die (lineare) Auflösung einige Jahre später wie geplant verdoppelt sprich die Pixelzahl vervierfacht. Das bedeutet eine Referenzauflösung von 4096x2160 bzw. 3996x2160 oder 4096x1716 für die offizielle DCI.


Im Heimkinobereich gab es in einem ähnlichen Zeitraum weitgehend unabhängig davon Bestrebungen für eine Entwicklung hin zu höheren Auflösungen im Zuge der Digitalisierung aber zum Teil auch bereits davor. Man einigte sich schließlich auf 16:9 bzw. 1,78:1 als Bildformat mit 1280x720 "HD ready" und 1920x1080 "Full-HD" wobei zunächst bei etlichen Geräten auch die Zwischenauflösung 1366x768 verbreitet war. Im PC Bereich setzten sich gleichzeitig zunehmend ebenfalls höhere Breitbildauflösungen durch zunächst insbesondere 1920x1200 (WUXGA) mit 1,6:1. Die ersten Gehversuche in Richtung noch höhere Auflösungen erfolgen im PC Bereich ~2001 mit dem IBM T220 mit 4xWUXGA (1920x1200) aka WQUXGA 3840x2400. Etliche Jahre später einigte man sich im CE Bereich ebenfalls auf eine lineare Verdoppelung (4-fache Pixelzahl) der bisherigen (Blu-Ray) Referenzauflösung Full-HD hin zu UHD also 3840x2160.

Zurück zum Wesentlichen:

-Ist UHD 4k?
UHD kann zur Gruppe der 4k Auflösungen gezählt werden gehört aber nicht zu den "offiziellen" 4k Referenzauflösungen der DCI und ist nicht voll zu diesen kompatibel. Meist meint man mit "4k" 4096x2160. 

-Ist 4k UHD?
Nein. UHD wurde als 3840x2160 festgelegt, da gibt es eigentlich keinen Interpretationsspielraum während 4k eine ganze Gruppe von Auflösungen mit ~4000 Spalten umfasst. Aber: Auf einem DCI-4k Monitor mit 4096x2160 kann man ohne Skalierungsverluste UHD darstellen, derartige Monitore (,TVs, Projektoren) sind also quasi zu UHD abwärtskompatibel.

Man könnte sagen 4k verhält sich zu UHD wie der Quader zum Würfel. Beachtlich ist die unterschiedliche Entstehungsgeschichte obwohl weitgehend die selben Firmen daran beteiligt waren.


Ebenfalls nicht unwesentlich:

-Wie wird ein nativer DCI-4k Film aus der DCI/Kino Produktion auf UHD dargestellt?
Da die Auflösung nicht kompatibel ist und auch das Bildformat nicht kompatibel ist wird sie entsprechend herunterskaliert. Aus 1,85:1 mit 3996x2160 wird so 3820x2075 die auf der Blu-Ray landen, mit einem schwarzen Balken oben und unten der das ganze auf UHD erweitert. 4096x1716 wird zu 3820x1600 mit schwarzen Balken. Selbst wenn man einen 4096x2160-Bildschirm oder Projektor hat: an die native Qualität kommt man leider nicht heran... Beim Zurückhochskalieren können sogar zusätzliche Skalierungsverluste entstehen. Möglicherweise spielen hier auch vermarktungstechnische Überlegungen eine Rolle denn so kann man eine gewisse grundsätzliche qualitative Überlegenheit der Kinoversion bewahren.

Aber: Zum Teil werden Filme nativ noch in anderen Formaten und/oder Auflösungen aufgenommen. Bereits angesprochen wurde die Möglichkeit mit anamorphen Optiken und rechteckigen Pixeln den Bildsensor besser auszunutzen. Manche Bildsensoren haben auch eine höhere Auflösung, die 4k Kamera RED Epic hat etwa einen 5k Sensor. Die höhere Auflösung kann auch benutzt werden um die Probleme die durch die Bayer-Matrix des Bildsensors entstehen durch Überabtastung auszugleichen. Auch analoge Filme werden häufig in einer wesentlich höheren Auflösung digitalisiert und dann entsprechend heruntergerechnet. Manchmal werden aus praktischen oder finanziellen Gründen auch UHD Kameras verwendet. Und viele Filme haben nativ sowieso nur 2k. In einigen Filmen sind auch ebenfalls aus praktischen oder finanziellen Gründen (nur) einzelne Szenen in 2k oder auch in Full-HD aufgenommen worden. Wirklich natives Bildmaterial bekommt man also in jedem Fall fast nie und der Auflösungsunterschied zwischen UHD und DCI 4k ist in jedem Fall weitgehend vernachlässigbar und umfangreich nachbearbeitet ist das Bildmaterial so oder so quasi immer. Blind "nativer" Qualität nachzulaufen ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------

